
Why alien abductions are down dramatically - gerbilly
https://www.bostonglobe.com/ideas/2016/06/11/why-alien-abductions-are-down-dramatically/qQ3zdBIc2tLAf3LVms8GLP/story.html
======
mindcrime
_" Cattle mutilations are up"_ ~ Mother

